# New member...? I hope <_<



## Hedar (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello eveybody!  

Nice to meet you all, I'm Riccardo from Italy, an Italian Red Cross EMT...

So... I don't know what I have to say, and my english is terrible <_< 

Anyway... Good night from Italy ^_^


----------



## MMiz (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome!

I had an opportunity to visit Italy a few years ago, and the trip was amazing.

I hope you stick around and continue to contribute to our community!


----------



## Hedar (Feb 9, 2007)

Even if nobody know me, some of you just see me on TV...

I'm one of the EMT rescued Samantha Retrosi during winter games on TORINO 2006 . . .   (TORINO, Piemont - Italy)









And thi s is the real TV STAR of this "code" ^_^ 





Ok, just to take feeling with this forum :blush:


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Hedar! Welcome! 

I'm sure we'd all love to hear about your protocols and how your system operates. Feel free to tell us anything.

And we like photos too!


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AndiBugg (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 11, 2007)

I would humbly submit that I think your English is probably better than most of our Italian . Welcome to the group!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

Hedar said:


> Hello eveybody!
> 
> Nice to meet you all, I'm Riccardo from Italy, an Italian Red Cross EMT...
> 
> ...



Bonjurno!! that's o.k. I cant' speak Italian and on some occasions my spelling of the English language has been called STRANGE!! :blink:  Wecome to the tribe!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Hedar, how do those ambulances ride?  Are they pretty small in the back to work on a patient?


----------



## Hedar (Feb 13, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hey Hedar, how do those ambulances ride?  Are they pretty small in the back to work on a patient?



Let's consider Italian City... The center of the Italian towns was founded century ago... The center of my City (Novara) was re-built on 400 BC, you can imagin that in those age streets need to contain 2 chariots... So we need vehicles adeguate to reach all the points . . . Anyway, the cab of Fiat Ducato is large as a Dodge Sprinter, we can work without problem...

Generally they reach the maximum speed of 170 Km/h, they are really easy to ride! 

http://www.voldega.com/immagini/ambulanza-interno.jpg

http://www.bollanti.it/mdb-database/dati/ita/03ford_millennium.jpg

http://www.ambulanze.it/prodotti/ambulanze/fiat/foto_ducato/interno.jpg


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! pretty stream lined!  So my friend, what is the scope of practice for EMT's in Italy?


----------



## Hedar (Feb 13, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Wow! pretty stream lined!  So my friend, what is the scope of practice for EMT's in Italy?



Sorry? :unsure: 

The scope of practice? 
Because without practice nobody can't became rescuer!? :unsure: 

damn... bad thing don't know english enought :sad: 

can you re formulate the question? ^_^


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 13, 2007)

what do you cover as an EMT in Italy, what are you allowed to give to a patient? what equipment do you have?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> what do you cover as an EMT in Italy, what are you allowed to give to a patient? what equipment do you have?[/QUOTE
> treatments or medications, how long did you go to school for?  I am still learning how to do e-mail!  I'm such a dinosaur!


----------



## Hedar (Feb 13, 2007)

AH! ok ok !  ^_^

In Italy the 911 is "118". When you call 118 thy give to local Red Cross ( or private ambulance association) a code.
Green - Yellow - Red

GREEN CODE
Competence of volunteer (as me). Training of 120 Hours and 3 exams + 100 hours as 4th member in ambulance and 3 exams. 
We are "Volunteer  of Rescue" (Volontari del Soccorso) 





We are allowed to use all "trauma" equipment (don't know the specific name in english  ), we are abilitated on BLS and DAE (semi-automatic defibrillator), we can't somministrate nothing without a medic on site.

Yellow and Red code
The amblance equip is composed by: 2 volunteer (driver and assistent) 1 medic and 1 paramedic.
The volunteer of green and red code are the same, the only difference is the medic and paramedic on board.

In my Red Cross Station we have 1 advanced Ambulance (yellow and red) + 2 Basic Ambulance (green) H24 365 day.

Example of code...? A car accident, 3 hurt people with all vital funcion. 2 of them embedded and bleeding... this is a green code

The same crash with a people inconscios is a yellow-red

You can imagin, there are 80% green code, we must be able to be risolutive on target...


----------



## Hedar (Feb 13, 2007)

Medic and Paramedic:

5 years of University (both)

Paramedic after this 5 years have 2 years of practice in ER and RIA (rianimation)
After this 2 year there is a regional test, the last year there are 280 paramedics for 16 job offers . . . h34r: 

Medic has 5 years + 5 year (specialization) + regional test. . . (the number of job offers is the same)

Is not easy enter as medic or paramedic in 118 service...

118 is a national organization menaged by own regions, so the medic and paramedic are everybody national employee well payed. . .

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Sorry for my english (I write like a 4 years old baby )


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 14, 2007)

Hedar! will you PLEASE stop picking on your English skills!:wacko: I think you are doing just fine, if you want funny, listen to me give a radio report after drinking 2 double cappuchinos and only 5 hours of sleep- now that is funny! I wonder what the time difference is from Central California to Italy?  Do you work 8, 12, or 24 hour shifts on the ambulance?  Talk to ya soon!


----------



## Hedar (Feb 14, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hedar! will you PLEASE stop picking on your English skills!:wacko: I think you are doing just fine, if you want funny, listen to me give a radio report after drinking 2 double cappuchinos and only 5 hours of sleep- now that is funny! I wonder what the time difference is from Central California to Italy?  Do you work 8, 12, or 24 hour shifts on the ambulance?  Talk to ya soon!



uhm...
Central California you mean Fresno area?

Italy is GMT+1... California s GMT -8 . . . 
In LA now is 12:24, in Rome is 21:24 . . . 
^_^ 

We work as volunteer, so everyone work for a different amount of hour/week as disposable time... I work for 18/20 hour/week, there are technical delegated by Inspector (the captain), those people are rescuer, but they work to cover all the turnation, we need a total amount of 13 people (minimum) H24 D365 (2 adv.amb. + 3 base1 + 3 base2 + 2ord.amb.service + 2ord.amb.service + 1 radio/telephone resp.)

If you are a volunteer, you work in a Bank Mon-Fri 8:30-17:30, you can concordate for every Mon, Wed, Fri a tunation on 20:00 - 24:00 and Sunday on 15:00 - 21:00 turnation . . .  = 18 hours/week ^_^

Ah! Right, we must cover all the night too, but night turnation is not fractionate, turn is 24:00 - 07:00 

^_^


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 14, 2007)

Hedar,

We like the photos you've taken too! 

Sounds like an interesting system you have there!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Hedar!  I live on the central coast in a little city called Lompoc, I am about 5 hours north of San Francisco, and about 6 hours south of Los Angeles.  Right now I'm busy at work getting equipment ready for some paramedic prep classes. :wacko:  I am going to have such a mess to clean up after all of these classes are done.  ACLS, PEPP and ITLS.  At least I will stay gainfully employed!^_^  Stay safe!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 15, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I live on the central coast in a little city called Lompoc, I am about 5 hours north of San Francisco, and about 6 hours south of Los Angeles.



5 hours North of San Fransisco is Oredon?  6 hours South of L.A. is Mexico?:unsure:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh hell guys that is what MapQuest is for!   From Lompoc it takes me about 5 hours to get to S.F. (me driving North on the 101 freeway, and it takes me about closer to 5 hours driving south on the 101 freeway.) B) It also depends on what part of L.A. you are driving to.  Such a mess to drive in-ugh!


----------

